# Solved: Unable to open file with .msg extension



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Can anyone help me open a file with a .msg extension?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Files with *.msg* extensions are used by Microsoft Outlook (email)

Do you have microsoft Outlook installed and configured?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes I have outlook installed and I think it's configured. 

I am able to use it to send/receive email.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Right click on one of the *.msg* files and select "Open With"

Select Outlook from the list of available programs and check the box at the bottom to "Always use the selected program"

Does the file open this way?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

When I did as you said, outlook was not on the list. When I hit start, it is listed there.

What should I do?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If Outlook does not show up in the list you can select the program to use by clicking the "Browse" button and then navigating to your executable file. It should be in a path similar to what I have listed below

*Program Files >> Microsoft Office >> Office11 >> Outlook.Exe*

Just replace Office11 with whatever version of Office you have.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't think I have Microsoft Office. I don't know how to navigate to the executable file either. What should I do?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

When you click on the browse button it should open up an explorer type Window that will allow you to navigate through directories. The window should open up in the Program Files directory by default. Look through the folders in this window and see if there is one called Microsoft Office.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I click to open the .msg file

I check "Select the program from a list, then click "OK"

I then click "Browse", 

Then I click "Microsoft Office" - it opens and lists: Clipart, Office, PowerPoint Viewer, Queries, Templates, Microsoft Excell, Microsoft Office Setup, Microsoft Word

Then I click "Office" - it opens and lists: AltStartup, Borders, Examples, Library, Setup, Shortcut Bar, STARTUP, Wordmail, XLStart, EXCEL.EXE, FINDFAST.EXE, MS07FTP.EXE, MS07FTPA.EXE, MS07FTPS.EXE and OSA.EXE

What should I do next?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If you have Outlook installed on your system you will be looking for Outlook.Exe

Do a windows search for Outlook.Exe (START >> SEARCH >> ALL FILES AND FOLDERS) and then type Outlook.Exe and click Search. If Outlook.Exe is found you will need to make note of the path where it is located. This is the path that you will navigate to when selecting the program to use to open the files when clicking browse.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I did the search but it did not find outook.exe


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

comp.idiot said:


> I did the search but it did not find outook.exe


Right click on the shortcut for Outlook in the Start menu.
Click Properties on the menu that pops up.
Click the Shortcut tab on the Properties dialogue box.
The address for the Outlook.exe will be on the Target line.
Or you can click the Target button and the folder will open that contains it and you can see the path in the address bar of the folder.
Then follow Rollin_Again's instructions and browse to that location.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you sure that you have Outlook installed and configured on the machine. You stated previously that you use Outlook to send and receive mail but it is possible that you are using Outlook Express and not Outlook. Outlook Express and Outlook are two completely different programs. Can you verify once again that you use Outook and NOT Outlook Express?

If you do not have Outlook and this is a one time occurance you can email the file to me and I'll convert it to a format that you can open before sending back (assuming the email does not contain sensitive information)

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't believe I have Outlook - just Outlook Express. I will PM you. 

Thanks


----------

